

Ask HN: Internet Acess Options in a Wilderness Area? - EwanG

Without getting into a long discussion over the "need" to access the Internet in such a place, there are large areas of Sequoia National Park and Rocky Mountain National Park where you can't get a cell signal or wifi. Short of petitioning for repeater stations (which I believe would be correctly seen as spoiling the place), are there any other options besides satellite service (which is very expensive if you want it to be portable enough to carry with you)?
======
sorbus
You could run dialup over a satellite phone, though it would be extremely
expensive.

~~~
EwanG
Yes, which I believe is why I mentioned that in my original question :-)

------
tobylane
Could you buy a wimax router and put it at the furthest in place, like a
rangers office or whatever has a phone line?

~~~
EwanG
Good question. I suppose I could ask, but I get the impression that in both of
those parks I might need to find something outside the park. I thought about
getting an outdoor antenna, putting it outside my hotel window, and pointing
it in the general direction of the park, but not sure that would be useful
when you are talking miles and not necessarily line of site.

